# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Peritol

## małgosia

Witam 
Mam 21 lat 175 wzrostu i 47kg wagi.
Poprosiłam lekarza aby przepisał mi jakiś lek na przytycie, i przepisał Peritol (4mg tabletki) i kazał brać dwa razy dziennie.
Oczywiście robilam badania morfologie krwi, na tarczyce, mocz i usg jamy brzusznej wyniki w porządku. 
Pierszego dnia jak wziełam rano to spałam do wieczora (17.00) wziełam kolejną tabletke o 20 zjadłam i poszłam spac. Kolejny dzień czułam się jakbym miała kaca, umysł za mgłą i tak cały czas sie czuje. Może mam wiekszy apetyt ale cały czas mi sie chce spac. Dzis jest 4 dzien brania proszków siedze w pracy i pije drugą kawe by nie usnąć. Powinnam zmniejszyc dawke czy odstawic leki a moze to minie?



Pozdrawiam Małgosia

----------


## zacheusz112

Czy naprawdę musi Pani uciekać się do tak drastycznych środków,by spowodować przyrost wagi swojego ciała.Te leki działają także uspokajająco na układ nerwowy,stąd też ta tendencja do snu.Nie wiem oczywiście jaki jest tryb Pani pracy,ale czy nie wystarczyłoby zmienić trochę tryb życia,zwiększając swoją aktywność fizyczną poprzez spacery,ćwiczenia relaksacyjne lub inną formę wg własnego upodobania.Wszystko to powinno się wiązać z jak najczęstszym przebywaniem na świeżym powietrzu.
Te tabletki powodujące senność i stosowanie większej ilości kawy w spożyciu by temu zapobiec,to może być błędne koło.Kawa w pewien sposób oszukuje nasz organizm,ponieważ jej picie zaspokaja w pewien sposób uczucie głodu,więc nie poprawi to Pani sytuacji.
Pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## zacheusz112

Czy naprawdę musi Pani uciekać się do tak drastycznych środków,by spowodować przyrost wagi swojego ciała.Te leki działają także uspokajająco na układ nerwowy,stąd też ta tendencja do snu.Nie wiem oczywiście jaki jest tryb Pani pracy,ale czy nie wystarczyłoby zmienić trochę tryb życia,zwiększając swoją aktywność fizyczną poprzez spacery,ćwiczenia relaksacyjne lub inną formę wg własnego upodobania.Wszystko to powinno się wiązać z jak najczęstszym przebywaniem na świeżym powietrzu.
Te tabletki powodujące senność i stosowanie większej ilości kawy w spożyciu by temu zapobiec,to może być błędne koło.Kawa w pewien sposób oszukuje nasz organizm,ponieważ jej picie zaspokaja w pewien sposób uczucie głodu,więc nie poprawi to Pani sytuacji.
Pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## zacheusz112

Coś ten portal ostatnio kiepsko funkcjonuje,stąd ta podwójna odpowiedź :Smile: 
Przepraszam.

----------


## małgosia

To chyba jedyny sposób by zwiększyć u mnie wagę, chudnę bardzo szybko, a żeby przybrał mi choć z kilogram to meczę się kilka miesięcy. 
(w niecały miesiąc schudłam 5 kg i ważyłam 45 kg głownie stress itp.... obecnie ta waga mi się utrzymuje i dlatego robiłam badania żeby sprawdzić czy nie jestem chora)  Tryb pracy pół na pół troche siedzę trochę stoje. Spacery wieczorami są z psem, czasami basen, itp myślałam o siłowni żeby mięśnie rozbudować ale na razie nie ma z czego :Wink: 

W takim razie od dziś kawy nie pije..

Dziś w sumie czuje się lepiej, mam nadzieje ze przytyje z 10 kg jak najszybciej i juz tabletkamio nie bede się faszerować :Smile:

----------


## jackie

A u dietetyka pani była?

----------

